# Georgia Bugs?



## yield (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello there!
I'm currently an extreme beginner to collecting arthropods. I'm very excited to get started with this and I've already identified a Cellar spider (Pholcidae) and two American House spiders (P. Tepidariorum).
I live down in Henry County, GA, so I figure that I can find many species down here in the Georgia heat. 
I'd like some advice on "bugs" I can find, where to find them, and how to house them. I want some things that aren't too venomous and are relatively easy to care for.
Any advice you can give me would be great!!
Thanks much,
- Anna


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 28, 2016)

Millipedes and isopods are some of the easiest to find and keep and as a bonus they aren't venomous. You can also find various species of roaches down there and those should be very easy to keep as well (@Hisserdude could probably tell you more about the roaches).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 28, 2016)

I've been summoned lol! 

Yes there are quite a few species of roach in Georgia, to name a few: Blattella asahinai, Cariblatta lutea, Chorisoneura texensis, Cryptocercus garciai, Eurycotis floridana, Ischnoptera deropeltiformis, Parcoblatta lata, P.uhleriana, P.Virginia, Panchlora nivea, several Periplaneta species you probably wouldn't want to keep, Pseudomops septentrionalis, Pycnoscelus surinamensis, etc. 

Most of these are easy to keep, and roaches are one of the best pets out there! If you want more bug pets, look into roaches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yield (Apr 28, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Millipedes and isopods are some of the easiest to find and keep and as a bonus they aren't venomous. You can also find various species of roaches down there and those should be very easy to keep as well (@Hisserdude could probably tell you more about the roaches).





Hisserdude said:


> I've been summoned lol!
> 
> Yes there are quite a few species of roach in Georgia, to name a few: Blattella asahinai, Cariblatta lutea, Chorisoneura texensis, Cryptocercus garciai, Eurycotis floridana, Ischnoptera deropeltiformis, Parcoblatta lata, P.uhleriana, P.Virginia, Panchlora nivea, several Periplaneta species you probably wouldn't want to keep, Pseudomops septentrionalis, Pycnoscelus surinamensis, etc.
> 
> Most of these are easy to keep, and roaches are one of the best pets out there! If you want more bug pets, look into roaches!


Thanks to both of you! Could you maybe tell me more about how to find them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 28, 2016)

yield said:


> Thanks to both of you! Could you maybe tell me more about how to find them?


For roaches, look under rocks, bark and other objects on the ground, inside rotten logs, under leaf litter, etc.  Let us know if you find anything!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 28, 2016)

yield said:


> Thanks to both of you! Could you maybe tell me more about how to find them?





Hisserdude said:


> For roaches, look under rocks, bark and other objects on the ground, inside rotten logs, under leaf litter, etc.  Let us know if you find anything!


Pretty much the same process for the millipedes and isopods lol. You can also find neat beetles that way too. They aren't necessarily as long lived, but they can still be fun to keep (look up _Calosoma_, _Carabus_, and _Pasimachus_).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Earthworm Soul (Jun 23, 2016)

I live in Savannah, but I spend time fairly often in Peachtree City. When I'm there I usually find Vaejovis carolinianus and Vonones ornata there pretty easily.


----------

